# £200 a month to spend on food



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

If you had £200 a month to buy all your supps/meat etc ... how would you go about spending it?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Id worry were the other £250 I usually spend on food is coming from...

£200 is nothing..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Asouf said:


> Id worry were the other £250 I usually spend on food is coming from...
> 
> £200 is nothing..


Wow, where do you buy your food from?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeanKrisp said:


> If you had £200 a month to buy all your supps/meat etc ... how would you go about spending it?


You need to speak with @L11 mate, he does it on a crazy budget!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i spend a **** load. probably over 150quid just on a steak lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

£200 is plenty


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I need to cut down on mine. Spend around 400-500 a month for me and the missus :thumbdown:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would quit bodybuilding lol.. Thats too tight budget for me, im spending £175 a month now on chicken alone untill my diet decreases a bit in 2 weeks.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

£50 a wk is laughing some folk just don't have a clue how to shop to a budget, like my Mrs  lol


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> You need to speak with @L11 mate, he does it on a crazy budget!!!


thank you my man

i'm not a fussy eater i usually eat a hell a lot of meat but thats not an option anymore so Im probably going to have to start buying whey... egg whites look quite cheap for what you get too..


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I just spent 65 quid in my farm shop;

2.6kg of Turkey breast (13 portions)

5kg chicken breast (25 portions)

2.5 KG sirloin steak (12 portions)

So 65 quid for 50 portions of meat, lush!


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

haha i need to get into a different business as green is about as rare as a virgin around here


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeanKrisp said:


> thank you my man
> 
> i'm not a fussy eater i usually eat a hell a lot of meat but thats not an option anymore so Im probably going to have to start buying whey... egg whites look quite cheap for what you get too..


You would be better off buying whole eggs and splitting yourself mate. A hell of alot cheaper aswell. Whey I would say bulkpowders is the cheapest but thats not 100% as I don't know the prices of all the rest. Get down your local supermarket looking for reduced stuff aswell. Shop about if you can, Aldi, Lidl, Asda all have there good things that are cheap. Get everything basic were possible and just munch it lol.

I will post a link to a different thread with a few ideas in it. 2 mins mate.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Wow, where do you buy your food from?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeanKrisp said:


> haha i need to get into a different business as green is about as rare as a virgin around here


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/230417-shopping-around-pays-off.html

Theres the link mate ^^^


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Wow, where do you buy your food from?


Food from ASDA about £100 a week... OP mentioned supps... This could literally mean anything... vits,AAS,Whey etc.. so I didnt comment on that but £100 a week is an ave. spend for veg,meat,fruit and all the condiments and spices to make it taste good...


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> You would be better off buying whole eggs and splitting yourself mate. A hell of alot cheaper aswell. Whey I would say bulkpowders is the cheapest but thats not 100% as I don't know the prices of all the rest. Get down your local supermarket looking for reduced stuff aswell. Shop about if you can, Aldi, Lidl, Asda all have there good things that are cheap. Get everything basic were possible and just munch it lol.
> 
> I will post a link to a different thread with a few ideas in it. 2 mins mate.


i'm getting a friend of mine to get me set up at Costco as he said theres a lot of meat in there, but i can only take his word for it. Im used to eating 1.5kg chicken/beef a day but this is going to feel quite empty i bet.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeanKrisp said:


> i'm getting a friend of mine to get me set up at Costco as he said theres a lot of meat in there, but i can only take his word for it. Im used to eating 1.5kg chicken/beef a day but this is going to feel quite empty i bet.


You will feel it then mate!!! Thats a big amount of meat per day. Costco is ok so I have heard but never tried them. I use @MuscleFoods for my chicken and get everything else from elsewhere.

Have a look at that link and see what you can do. Its possible just not on the scale you are used to.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DeanKrisp said:


> If you had £200 a month to buy all your supps/meat etc ... how would you go about spending it?


Wisely


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

just notived i put this in the wrong section, sorry i just skimmed though and saw diet and nutrition


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Get yourself a Makro card mate , 5 kg chicken breast £20 and lite egg white £2.69 .. There beef is well prices too


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

An average day is

Meal 1: Tuna (60p in aldi), Sweet Potato/Pasta/Rice (20p aldi), 4 egg whites (30p aldi) - £1.10

Meal 2: 250g Chicken Breast (£1.25 musclefood), Sweet Potato/Pasta/Rice (20p) - £1.45

Meal 3: 250g lean mince (£1.50? got it cheaper on the last musclefood offer but is about £1.50 in aldi), Sweet Potato/Pasta Rice (20p) - £1.70

Meal 4: Ground almonds (20p aldi), Whey (30p myprotein, 5kg bags at a time with at least 10% discount code), Peanut butter (10p myprotein), Egg white (8p aldi) - £0.70

Misc seasonings, hot chocolate, sugar free drinks, coffee, milk - 80p(ish)

Total £5.75 per day - Multiplied by 30 = £172.50

The £27.50 leftover would be 4 bottles of aldi vodka.

If I go low carb it's quite a bit more expensive.. Rice becomes scrambled eggs, sweet potato and chicken becomes salmon and broccoli


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

Breda said:


> Wisely


yes its getting more depressing as this thread goes on


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

200 is plenty, shop around and theres always bargains in the asian food shops


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Asouf said:


> *Food from ASDA about £100 a week*... OP mentioned supps... This could literally mean anything... vits,AAS,Whey etc.. so I didnt comment on that but £100 a week is an ave. spend for veg,meat,fruit and all the condiments and spices to make it taste good...


I'd start buying in bulk from somewhere like @MuscleFood if i was you, that's what i do.

I got 10kg of chicken breast and 5kg of beef mince for about £75 the other week.


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

L11 said:


> An average day is
> 
> Meal 1: Tuna (60p in aldi), Sweet Potato/Pasta/Rice (20p aldi), 4 egg whites (30p aldi) - £1.10
> 
> ...


Im trying to fit my old macros as closely as possible 350/350/100 just seems like im going to have to move away from an exclusive meat diet... a training buddys protein in take is half whey .. i just cant help but feel empty


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

DeanKrisp said:


> Im trying to fit my old macros as closely as possible 350/350/100 just seems like im going to have tove away from an exclusive meat diet... a training buddys protein in take is half whey .. i just cant help but feel empty


Well thats 150g more carbs than me, but thats just 30p more rice/pasta/oats. It's 100g more protein, so £1.20 in whey.

So you're looking at about £225

Dont see the problem with whey tbh. If it was me trying to fit your macros, I'd eat exactly what i listed above, and use the 150g of flour and 120g of whey to make protein pancakes and have a dessert after every meal. Trust me you'll feel full.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I eat 4900 calories a day and that costs £225 a month

Oats

White rice

Isolate

Chicken thigh

Mince

Frozen veg

Tinned soup and tinned tomatoes

Waxy maize starch

I could save about £15 off that by switching from WMS to oats post workout, a bit more by using concentrate instead of isolate. The oats are £1 a kilo and I'm sure that's not the best price. So under £200 easy. And how many calories do you need?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

DeanKrisp said:


> i'm getting a friend of mine to get me set up at Costco as he said theres a lot of meat in there, but i can only take his word for it. Im used to eating 1.5kg chicken/beef a day but this is going to feel quite empty i bet.


I shop at costco £15 for 2.5kg of chicken with 10 breasts in a pack all decent sizes. I buy 2 of them a week and 2 tubs of salsa which are like buckets a tray of 30 eggs and some lean mince comes to about £50 then i spend another £10 or so a week on oats and nuts and things at the moment. So can be done cheap if you need to.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

When my kids were young I spent 50 quid a week on food for a family of four and that included my bb diet. Not easy but just shop around. markets and Asian food shops sell what you need very cheaply.

I could get 5kg of chicken breast for £20 at my asian shop. Sauces were pence and so was rice, wholemeal noodles etc. As for fruit at the local market I got 10 apples, 10 oranges, 10 bananas etc for about £3.

The only difference is that it was not labeled and I had to supply my own bag.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I think though (in hindsight) it depends how big you are whether £200 will be enough or not


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

Asouf said:


> Food from ASDA about £100 a week... OP mentioned supps... This could literally mean anything... vits,AAS,Whey etc.. so I didnt comment on that but £100 a week is an ave. spend for veg,meat,fruit and all the condiments and spices to make it taste good...


I didn't think supps would mean anything else, other than supplements?

When I say supplements I mean whey and vitamins.

I get my gear for free lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure. I eat hardly anything compared to most.

Since last week I've been through about 2.5kg of steak, 1kg of salmon, 1kg of mince 1kg of chicken and 4 or 5 broccoli bushes, 25 eggs. easily 60-70 quid per week. I'm a reccy trainer and only 15 stone so, yeah I can't see 200 per month feeding my missus let alone some of the big boys on here!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Touch and go with £200 and most likely go...And that wouldn't be taking into account takeaways or eating out. Life wouldn't be much fun without either/or of these on occasion...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DeanKrisp said:


> I didn't think supps would mean anything else, other than supplements?
> 
> When I say supplements I mean whey and vitamins.
> 
> I get my gear for free lol


Can we be boys... I've just had an opening. If you like I can forward my cv I have references who can vouch for my friendship qualities


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Touch and go with £200 and most likely go...And that wouldn't be taking into account takeaways or eating out. Life wouldn't be much fun without either/or of these on occasion...


it sounds sad but i dont have take aways or even eat out thinking about it .. the last time i did i didnt pay for it lol suppose im just cheap...


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

L11 said:


> An average day is
> 
> Meal 1: Tuna (60p in aldi), Sweet Potato/Pasta/Rice (20p aldi), 4 egg whites (30p aldi) - £1.10
> 
> ...


60p for tuna - yikes!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

chicken £1 a breast

steak 1.66 250 g both from butchers

tuna 55p from aldi

eggs 5 52.5 p from aldi

whey 44p per serving x2 a day

oats 50 p a serving

bread 45 per serving

veg 20 p a serving

£5.30 a day


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> chicken £1 a breast
> 
> steak 1.66 250 g both from butchers
> 
> ...


ISnt that only about ~200g of protein per day though?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> ISnt that only about ~200g of protein per day though?


about 245


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> about 245


Chicken's about 30g per 100g, and beef's only about 20g per 100g, doesn't seem right to me!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

b


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Chicken's about 30g per 100g, and beef's only about 20g per 100g, doesn't seem right to me!


my chicken is 5kg for 21 quid, breats around 240-270g

steak is 3lb in weight for 10 quid cut into 1/2lb size, both from butchers


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats a normal week for me.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

I say it all depends on your goal and what your trying to achieve and also your body type , some can look at food and pile the weight on others have to eat a lot more .

Me I'm the 2nd I need to eat loads to keep my body weight . So I spend £75 a week just on my foods chicken , fish x 3, steak , fresh pasta ,eggs , fruit , veg , vitamins , bottled water then give £50 towards the shopping to the mrs .

Iv only just started this again and dam am I feeling it , but then on the other hand I'm not wasting money on nights out or takeaways etc etc


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Oldskooler said:


> I say it all depends on your goal and what your trying to achieve and also your body type , some can look at food and pile the weight on others have to eat a lot more .
> 
> Me I'm the 2nd I need to eat loads to keep my body weight . So I spend £75 a week just on my foods chicken , fish x 3, steak , fresh pasta ,eggs , fruit , veg , vitamins , bottled water then give £50 towards the shopping to the mrs .
> 
> Iv only just started this again and dam am I feeling it , but then on the other hand I'm not wasting money on nights out or takeaways etc etc


i agree, im dieting


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pretty easy really.

15kg Chicken breast-£60

2kg- Steak Mince-£10

Leaves you with £130 to buy Rice, sweet pot, frozen veg etc...

Tesco rice 1kg-40p

Sweet pots bag with about 8 in-£1.45

Bag of frozen veg-£1

Soooo... Simple.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

MuscleFood said:


> 60p for tuna - yikes!


How much do you plan to sell yours for? I buy mine for 1.10 for a normal sized can from sainsburys. You've said you have no intention to stock it in sun flower oil though right?

Also your cashew prices are ridiculous! Morrisons sell 200g bags for £2 you've got 250g for £4! I spend at least £40 on nuts a month. It be nice to get all my stuff from you guys, as my chicken already does.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Mey said:


> How much do you plan to sell yours for? I buy mine for 1.10 for a normal sized can from sainsburys. You've said you have no intention to stock it in sun flower oil though right?
> 
> Also your cashew prices are ridiculous! Morrisons sell 200g bags for £2 you've got 250g for £4! I spend at least £40 on nuts a month. It be nice to get all my stuff from you guys, as my chicken already does.


Not ridiculous - but nuts!!  We can't compete with the supermarkets on everything mate, we are about 0.0000000000000000000000001% of the size  That being said, the team are going direct and will have new nuts out soon.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would buy me a new car


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would quit bodybuilding lol.. Thats too tight budget for me, im spending £175 a month now on chicken alone untill my diet decreases a bit in 2 weeks.


Jesus, and I thought my bill of £80 per month on chickin was taking the pi $$


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Where do most of you get your chicken from?

I go to Makro and get 5kg trays of chicken for just over £20, half a rump of steak 2.5kg for £20

If your going to super market its going to be so much more

Think i can do my current diet on £150 a month


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tkd67 said:


> Jesus, and I thought my bill of £80 per month on chickin was taking the pi $$


It doesnt bother me mate, woul rather spend my money on something to help me get bigger than spend it like most folk do on **** and booze.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> It doesnt bother me mate, woul rather spend my money on something to help me get bigger than spend it like most folk do on **** and booze.


Totally agree mate, theres so much thats harmful, to waste your cash on today.

Smoking 10 **** a day, for a month, would pay for my chickin........I totally agree :thumb:

Couple weeks back with the misses, larger shandy and bottle cider, £7.20........**** off :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tkd67 said:


> Totally agree mate, theres so much thats harmful, to waste your cash on today.
> 
> Smoking 10 **** a day, for a month, would pay for my chickin........I totally agree :thumb:
> 
> Couple weeks back with the misses, larger shandy and bottle cider, £7.20........**** off :cursing:


LOL, madness that people actually PAY to cause such damage to themselves. wtf.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

There loads of places to buy cheap meat ... what about salmon/haddock/mackerel any places that cheap? thats what kills me on my budget


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Big ape said:


> There loads of places to buy cheap meat ... what about salmon/haddock/mackerel any places that cheap? thats what kills me on my budget


Find your local fish quay , I get at least 3x as much salmon as if I was to buy it from asda for the same price .


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Oldskooler said:


> Find your local fish quay , I get at least 3x as much salmon as if I was to buy it from asda for the same price .


1KG salmon - £14 is that a good price just see it in the local fish place


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Big ape said:


> 1KG salmon - £14 is that a good price just see it in the local fish place


Sorry for the late reply just had a little snooze , that's not a bad price if I'm honest I pay £10 for a kg


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

you could always go scavenging through the bins at the back of iceland with kerry katona. I hear the food is edible sill!


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

£200 wtf? u import ur meat?


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

£200 is a crazy amount, if u spent that amount @MuscleFood you would get at least 6 weeks worth of meat! each chicken breast gets you at least 2/3 big meats especially if you shred it like I do


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

200 is more than enough..

carbs are cheap

buy chicken in 5 / 10 / 20k bulks and freeze it.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Proteincard.com has specific articles for bulk/cut on a budget...

Articles - Protein Card


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

yozha said:


> Just try free lose weight program in loseweight.casa


Stop spamming.

(Post reported)


----------



## MattyHall (May 13, 2015)

Right, I've multiplied my weekly shop by 4 for a 4 week month. I will add a pro rata for the extra few days in 30/31 day months at the end. I also shop at ASDA for reference. I buy chicken from my local butcher.

Supermarket

28x tins of tuna chunks - £17.36

5x 150g bag of almonds - £7.50

4x 2L skimmed milk - £3.56

4x 2L bottle of water - 3.36

3x 2KG Superfast oats - £6.48

20x broccoli - £9.80

18x asparagus packets - £27

6x bags of carrots - £3.42

4x packs of green beans - £4

6KG bananas - £4

8x pink lady apples 4pk - £7.76

90 eggs - £12

Butchers

3x 5KG chicken breast - £66 (£22 per 5KG)

Supplements

MyProtein Impact Whey - averages out at £35 per month (1x5KG bag every 6-7 weeks).

Total - £243.24

Plus 2 extra days for a 30 day month = £260.61

That's about it for me.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MattyHall said:


> Right, I've multiplied my weekly shop by 4 for a 4 week month. I will add a pro rata for the extra few days in 30/31 day months at the end. I also shop at ASDA for reference. I buy chicken from my local butcher.
> 
> Supermarket
> 
> ...


Ill save you a few quid buy 1 bottle of water and use a tap.

Even better use a public tap do it saves on your water bill


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I spend £75 a month most mate and eat chicken curry/sweet and sour/hot chilli, spaghetti Bolognese, pasta, meatballs, pizza.

That's dinner and breakfast/lunch is usually eggs/cereal/protein flapjack/toast.

I don't feel like I'm missing out at all.


----------



## MattyHall (May 13, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Ill save you a few quid buy 1 bottle of water and use a tap.
> 
> Even better use a public tap do it saves on your water bill


Lol. I use each one for a week due them being knocked about in gym/car.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Buying 4l bottles of milk would save money too. But I'm guessing saving money isn't a concern for you given the asparagus and Pink Lady apples.

Think you may have posted this in the wrong thread btw...


----------

